

Show HN: Kata – A Template Engine for Javascript - smcmurray
https://smcmurray.github.io/kata/

======
smcmurray
Kata has the normal Interpolate, Iterate, and Conditional blocks. It also has
mixins, extensions, imports, and plugins.

And jsperf says it is blazing fast ([http://jsperf.com/hogan-vs-dot-js-vs-
trimpath-zepto-js/24](http://jsperf.com/hogan-vs-dot-js-vs-trimpath-zepto-
js/24)).

